# BMC RM01 50 or 53 Rider Size



## riderinthewind (Feb 28, 2011)

Looking to pick up a 2012 RM01 with Ultegra Di2. BMC size chart puts me in between a 50 and 53. I'm 5' 7.5 with a 29 inseam and pretty flexible. Searched the forum here and didn't find any threads that mentioned my particular height to bike size. Any RM01 riders on size 50 and 53 care to share their height and inseam?


----------



## uncrx2003 (Jul 17, 2010)

Hard to tell about size on an internet forum but at your size I'd go with the 50cm no question


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Does your current bike fit properly, and what's its stack and reach?


----------



## specialized2k10 (Jun 26, 2010)

You're like my height, I have 30" inseam. If I got to choose I would choose the 50. I'm riding a 53 right now.


----------



## riderinthewind (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm not riding anything at the moment. Last bike I had was a 2010 GT GTR Expert carbon size M. The frame was a tad too big. I'll go with the 50, TT length sounds about right.


----------



## wheelsgman (Dec 30, 2005)

I think a 50 should fit you well. I'm 5' 10", 33" inseam and ride a 53.


----------



## B05 (Jul 31, 2011)

you have .5 inch on height and 1 inch inseam on me and I ride a 50. Got a 167 crank for more saddle-bar drop.

and yes I have the same bike.


----------



## riderinthewind (Feb 28, 2011)

Got the size 50 from competitive cyclist (got a good deal) and it fits well. Changing the crankset to a compact one for the hills around the San Francisco bay area. Di2 shifts smoothly and I'm liking it a lot. :thumbsup:


----------



## B05 (Jul 31, 2011)

2012 BMC Race Machine RM01/Shimano Ultegra Di2 Complete Bike - 2012 - Competitive Cyclist

you got this correct? Wondering on why they call this White.

Mine has the similar colours to the Road Racer (Red/Wht/Blk)


----------



## riderinthewind (Feb 28, 2011)

Yes, that's the one. :thumbsup:


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

riderinthewind said:


> Yes, that's the one. :thumbsup:



looks good, whats the measurement from top of saddle down to the center of bb ?


----------

